# ¿FotoTransistor?



## steinlager (Ago 7, 2007)

He encontrado un componente q tiene toda la apariencia de un fotoTRT... en su carcaza puedo divisar lo sig:  

"tfk bpw 21x" 

bueno x no se entiende bien q letra es... No encuentro ningun tipo de información sobre el... Si alguien me pudiera dar una mano, le estaria agradecido.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2007)

Fisicamente se parece a esto:
http://www.amidata.es/componentes-e...tos-electricos/101935191-Fotodiodo-BPW21.html


----------



## steinlager (Ago 8, 2007)

Muchas gracias... Es exactamente ese.

Ahora hay algo q no entiendo.... supuestamente si conecto ese fototransistor con un led en serie y le apunto con un Control Remoto, el Led no deberia prender a la frecuencia del control?.

PD: Alguien sabe como puedo comprobar si esta sano?

Gracias.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 8, 2007)

Hola! Para fototransistores no soy el mejor para responderte, pero justamente ayer andaba jugando con uno, diferente al tuyo, pero lo que hice fue medir la resistencia entre el emisor y colector y ponerle luz y sacarlo de la luz. Y me dieron resultados. Cuando no había luz, tenía resistencia infinita y cuando había, me daba una por los 200. Ahora, un foto transisitor no necesariamente acepta cualquier luz, o sea, estás seguro de que el tuyo es uno para recibir IR? Pruébalo con el téster.

Bien, ahora, cuando le haces entrar IR con un control remoto, ten presente que a el le llega extremadamente poco de loqe el control envía en realidad. Tienes que ponerle un aomplificado entremedio del foto y del led. Lamentablemente no es tan simple como para ponerle un led después y ver si se prende...
buano,
Suerte!


----------



## steinlager (Ago 8, 2007)

Pues gracias.... pero con otro tipo de fototransistores esa preuba si  funciono...pero voy a medir bien aver  si funciona bien. Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2007)

El "BPW21" es un fotodiodo, NO un fototransistor, NO te sirve para encender el led.


----------



## steinlager (Ago 9, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El "BPW21" es un fotodiodo, NO un fototransistor, NO te sirve para encender el led.



Tenes razon... no mire bien el titulo de la pag q me pasaste... 

Pero ahora tengo mas dudas.... por lo q entiendo si es un diodo no dejaria pasar corriente.... pero al aplicarle IR pasaria a conduccion no?.... No seria como un diodo comun?..

PD: lo unico q quiero es prender un led


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2007)

Wikipedia:
Un fotodiodo es un semiconductor construido con una unión PN, sensible a la incidencia de la luz visible o infrarroja. Para que su funcionamiento sea correcto se polariza inversamente, con lo que se producirá una cierta circulación de corriente cuando sea excitado por la luz. Debido a su construcción, los fotodiodos se comportan como células fotovoltaicas, es decir, en ausencia de luz exterior generan una tensión muy pequeña con el positivo en el ánodo y el negativo en el cátodo. Esta corriente presente en ausencia de luz recibe el nombre de corriente de oscuridad.


----------



## tiggerleon (Ago 10, 2007)

no se si has visto el diagrama interno de un fototransistor...  en realidad se trata de un fotodiodo y uno o dos transistores amplificador dependiendo del modelo...  en el caso de que uses fototransistores de 2 transistores internos si te va a prender el led pero si internamente tiene solo uno no va a prender...  el fotodiodo que tienes produce un pequeño voltaje cuando le das luz... este voltaje generado es un poco mas alto si la luz es infraroja...  este voltaje lo aplicas a la base de un transistor y se convierte en un fototransistor pero con transistores externos...   de preferencia usa un transistor darlington  para que no tengas que poner demasiados transistores y te aumente suficientemente la potencia como para encender un led...  o otro transistor de mayor potencia para manejar algo...

Saludos.


----------



## steinlager (Ago 10, 2007)

tiggerleon, con un par de bc 557 andara bien?

Gracias a los 2 por su ayuda.


----------



## tiggerleon (Ago 10, 2007)

el bc558 es un transistor PNP y necesitas transistores NPN...  usa cualquier parecido al bc557 pero en NPN.

Saludos


----------



## lapacho (Ene 6, 2010)

Buenas,

Está lleno en el foro de cosas de "fototransistores esto", "fototransistores lo otro", etc... El buscador tampoco ayuda, y no encontré lo que busco.

He hecho un "diseño" sin ser electrónico según un libro que tengo en .pdf de cómo utilizar transistores para obtener una ganancia (amplificar) de corriente. Me gustaría saber qué opinan y qué valores se aplicarían en el circuito para una alimentación de una pila (3v) de forma tal que se minimice el consumo de corriente.

La idea es que el fototransmisor funcione como switch para encender un led con una fuente de alimentación como la que mencioné, una pila de 3v. Según recuerdo, necesitaba amplificar porque la corriente no daba para encender el led. Me gustaría que esto también me lo aclaren, si realmente hace falta amplificar.

El switch debe funcionar a la inversa de cómo generalmente funcionan estos "opto-switch", es decir, si incide el haz de luz en el fototransistor, entonces se debe encender el led. No en todo su esplendor, pero si en un >70%.

esquema: http://labombiya.com.ar/images/sch_tmp.png

Cuando lo probé (hace más de un año) según mis mediciones obtenía que el circuito consumía más corriente "apagado" que "encendido" (el led). Y eso no es deseable, ya que probablemente el circuito pase más tiempo "apagado" (el led) que en el otro estado. ¿Alguna idea/ayuda?

Gracias


----------

